# My betta fish "Sweetcorn" jumping like a dolphin



## Jinyi (Dec 28, 2013)

This is my Cambodian plakat named Sweetcorn He is still recovering his chipped off scales on his head from jumping out of the smaller tanks. Still that does not stop him from jumping

Enjoy!

Watch him jump here


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

haha, they are so funny some ways. Insistant on jumping and doing things their not supposed to do


----------



## TerriGtoo (Jul 2, 2013)

Aw! He is a cute one! My black CT-- Ninja-- sometimes does that when he see me coming with the pellets. He can't wait until they are floating on the water. he has to try to jump up to get them.:lol:




Jinyi said:


> This is my Cambodian plakat named Sweetcorn He is still recovering his chipped off scales on his head from jumping out of the smaller tanks. Still that does not stop him from jumping
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> Watch him jump here


----------



## BettaLover4life (Feb 19, 2014)

I liked the video for you.


----------



## Jinyi (Dec 28, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## AmbiantNight (Feb 12, 2014)

Very cute!


----------



## Jinyi (Dec 28, 2013)

take a video of Ninja! :-D



TerriGtoo said:


> Aw! He is a cute one! My black CT-- Ninja-- sometimes does that when he see me coming with the pellets. He can't wait until they are floating on the water. he has to try to jump up to get them.:lol:


----------



## Pippin (Apr 11, 2014)

He's so sweet! A bit like my sister's betta.


----------

